# I-405 Again



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so here we are toodling down I-405 on way to Puyallup and some lady just cut in front of Rick







and he hit the brakes, we were sure it was all over, it was THAT close. Oh my,did he say some colorful words and I don't mean purple, pink or periwinkle...
The dogs are trembling, poor things. They need to have Depends Dispensing Stations on the freeways for those of us that get the bejeezers scared out of


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

At some point I want to simply hit the accelerator and just climb up over the top of these idiots.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> At some point I want to simply hit the accelerator and just climb up over the top of these idiots.


since these trucks towing trailers can't stop on a dime, no one would ever know. When Rick was done with his "words" that lady driver was everything but a lady.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

woops, made the mistake of talking about it, he just went off again







,hmm...interesting new words being created. Wow, she really got to him.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I try to stay off I-5 and I-405 whenever possible. People around here have no idea how stupidly they drive. If it's not cutting you off, it's running red lights.

I used to work for a guy who told me about a friend of his in Denver. His friend got tired of people cutting him off on the freeway so he made something they wouldn't want to run into. He bought an old International Harvester truck that still ran well and hen removed both the front and rear bumpers. He then then replaced the bumpers with steel I-beams and welded steel channels with the flanges pointing outward a few inches long that went from the bumpers back towards the wheels. His opinion was, "I'm driving a giant can opener, go ahead and hit me".

I call that being proactive.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Normally all i hear after someone cuts me off that close is my son in the backseat yelling "RELOAD - DADDY - RELOAD"...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> I try to stay off I-5 and I-405 whenever possible. People around here have no idea how stupidly they drive. If it's not cutting you off, it's running red lights.
> 
> I used to work for a guy who told me about a friend of his in Denver. His friend got tired of people cutting him off on the freeway so he made something they wouldn't want to run into. He bought an old International Harvester truck that still ran well and hen removed both the front and rear bumpers. He then then replaced the bumpers with steel I-beams and welded steel channels with the flanges pointing outward a few inches long that went from the bumpers back towards the wheels. His opinion was, "I'm driving a giant can opener, go ahead and hit me".
> 
> I call that being proactive.


now THAT would be a mod! he was grinning when I read to him


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

I avoid 405 and 167 as much as possible. I don't think it matters what time of the day it is anymore.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I wish she would have done that while Rick was in his patrol car.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Tawnya, did you happen to see a 1 ton white chevy towing a really big Teton down I-405 through Bellevue or so. My folks left Everett around the same time you were there. Just thought I would ask. Anyway, they said they had no problems. Made it up Snoqualmie Pass with the "Mansion on Wheels".

Sorry you had "fun" in our traffic. Hope things go a bit better. Sure had fun with you guys this past weekend. Can't wait to do it again.

Kelly


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Now you guys are broke in... Time to head to LA and do the 405 down there! lol







You will quickly see that the seattle 405 is just a lil warm up for that bad boy!

Carey


----------

